# Server 2k3 access denied to own shares



## Carlitosway (Aug 11, 2004)

Hello all,

So, I have a 2k3 server (server A) that is running IIS 6 hosting a simple intranet. Server A had not been update in a long time, so I installed sp2 over the weekend. Now I cannot access shares on the server, from the server. I can access other shares on other servers/clients from server A, and other servers/clients can access the shares on server A, but server A cannot access it's own shares using _\\ServerA\share_. I get an error to the effect that I may not have permission, contact admin...then "The specified network name is no longer available."
Since IIS is on this server and it needs access to some Databases on the shares, parts of the intranet are not working returning: 
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80004005' [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Disk or network error.

Fixing error 1 should fix error 2, as it was working fine before sp2 install. Any insight?


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi there,

Are you logging in to the server using the same user account that you use to log in to the clients or do you have a specific "admin" account that you use to log in to your servers?

SP2 has numerous security features that are added that affect shares, so it is possible that the shares were not set up correctly, but worked until the security fixes in SP2.

How are your permissions (both share and security) for the shares you are attempting to access? Do you have access to any shares on Server1? If so, what is different between a share that works and a share that does not?


----------

